#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  >  Συνολικές δαπάνες σε λογισμικό

## sundance

Πόσα περίπου χρήματα έχετε ξοδέψει-επενδύσει σε λογισμικό συναφές με το αντικείμενό του επαγγέλματός σας, από την αρχή της καριέρας σας?

ΥΓ.Και οι *συνδρομές* μέσα αλλά αν γίνεται, αναφέρετέ τις ξεχωριστά.

Αναφέρετε χονδρικά και τα *έτη* που δραστηριοποιείστε.


Εγώ μέχρι στιγμής περίπου 5000¤ + ΦΠΑ, χωρίς καθόλου συνδρομές,συνολικά έτη 2.

----------


## majakoulas

30.000¤ περίπου + ΦΠΑ, συνδρομές περίπου 2000¤, συνολικά έτη 4

----------


## JTB

8000¤ και 2000 συνδρομές... 4 χρόνια...

----------


## Xάρης

Από το 1998
Λογισμικό συνολικά = 16.329,73¤ + ΦΠΑ
Συνδρομές = 0,00¤

----------


## giorgosk

Από το 2006 
Λογισμικό: 7300+ΦΠΑ

----------


## spiderman

Από 2005
12.000 και γύρω στα 1.500 συνδρομές

----------


## dimkourt

Από 2006 περίπου 6000 Euro
Συνδρομές 0,00

----------

